# bob sykes morning?



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

ive seen a lot of posts here about reds at night off bob sykes, but really wanting to do a little fishing in the morning, anything getting caught in mornings or possibly anywhere else? Other than bonita at pensacola pier


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I normally catch flounder in the day time there. Some people say they catch blue fish off there too. I honestly don't think it's warm enough yet to catch a mixture of anything. Best bet is to go out at night and catch the reds. The adrenaline rush is good on a light tackle pole


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah im gonna try it maybe this weekend, flounder sounds good also, I havnt caught one in a while. thanks.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Well let me know if you decide to come out i'm usually out there with a couple members myself.


----------

